# Chicagoland Operators & Laborers Needed



## snowmanager (Nov 20, 2008)

Looking for Operators, Shovel Laborers, Owner/ Operators for large commercial lots. Many open areas throughout the Chicagoland suburbs. Mostly western & southwestern suburbs.
Competitive wages. Opportunity to accumulate hours. We own and operate model equipment with good customer accounts.

Owners with wheel loaders and skid steers are welcome -

630.774.1020 Leave Message 
or 
email: [email protected]


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Does your outfit have a name by chance?

Seeing as you registered today, and this is your first post, it helps to give people something to work with.


----------



## snowmanager (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, we have a name. Interested parties can IM and I'll chat with them if they want to know more.

30 years in industry. 

I've been on Plowsite since 2008. I wanted to use a different email dedicated to the site. 
That's the reason for the new member status.

Thanks for the inquiry, have a great day !


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

What was or is your other registered name?

IP cheek isle #4.... isle #4..


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SnoFarmer said:


> What was or is your other registered name?
> 
> IP cheek isle #4.... isle #4..


I think IP check is isle #5... "something fishy here" is isle #4...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I thought you could only have one PS membership? I smell a NSP trying to be under the radar. Say it ain't so.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok...it ain't so. 

NSPs don't hire seasonal operators, laborers and owner operators. Sounds like the man self performs the work.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

TCLA said:


> Ok...it ain't so.
> 
> NSPs don't hire seasonal operators, laborers and owner operators. Sounds like the man self performs the work.


Ya whatever, I don't put nothing past a vendor,


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

you can use your original account and there's no need to IM or chat with you, if you want to have subs then lay it all out here and see how it works...I'll deactivate this account 

Thanks :waving:


----------

